# where is the knock sensor at?



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

im trying to find the knock sensor on a 97 max. my sister is having major issues with starting it in cold weather and we just have one code. and its the sensor circuit or the sensor. if anyone knows where its at it would be great if you could point me the way . pics would be good too if you have em.


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm not sure where it is, but it should be on the lower part of the block near the front of the engine where your timing belt/chain is. That is a where most are. Might be hard to find though with a everything in close proximity.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

click *here*


----------



## fgoodyear (Mar 18, 2005)

I was told by a Nissan dealer that a knock sensor code was a junk code, that it will not kick by it's self. There has to be another code that caused the knock sensor to come on. All my Nissan deler does with the knock sensor code is clear it. They said to ignore that code.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

fgoodyear said:


> I was told by a Nissan dealer that a knock sensor code was a junk code, that it will not kick by it's self. There has to be another code that caused the knock sensor to come on. All my Nissan deler does with the knock sensor code is clear it. They said to ignore that code.


Not really. do a search, you should find something on this.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

fgoodyear said:


> I was told by a Nissan dealer that a knock sensor code was a junk code, that it will not kick by it's self. There has to be another code that caused the knock sensor to come on. All my Nissan deler does with the knock sensor code is clear it. They said to ignore that code.


Your dealer is an idiot.. the knock sensor is a very important part of the ECU and control system. unfortunately, they regularly fail about every 100k miles and are a pain to replace. due to the location on them, the cost to replace is several hundred bucks so most people just ignore it because all it does is cause a small drop in power when the ECU goes into a safer running mode and retards the timing because of the lack of knock sensor.


----------

